# PopSugar April Box 2016 *Spoilers*



## Mnky (Mar 14, 2016)

Get excited! First spoiler!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 14, 2016)

I love her &amp; I'm excited for this book!!


----------



## jackieee (Mar 14, 2016)

I already have that cookbook, it's great. Chrissy's recipes are so no-nonsense and you don't need to go out and get a bunch of ridiculous ingredients you'll never use again. I'll have to gift this since I don't need two...maybe my dad will use it since he cooks all the time.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh god I hate Chrissy Teigen with a passion. All she does is start catty fights with other female celebrities for no reason. I guess I'll try and look past that for this book.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 14, 2016)

I think this is a great pick for popsugar. On trend and all! I have been really curious about this cookbook as her recipes sound tasty, but reluctant to buy as I'm trying to be healthy, so this is perfect... I can read it but no worries if I only try a few recipes!


----------



## MET (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm really excited about this book and the reviews are really good!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm excited about this book. I'll use it for sure. I was looking at it before but didn't buy it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 15, 2016)

I saw this at B&amp;N a couple weeks ago but I didn't thumb through it, I love cookbooks though.


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 15, 2016)

I like the thought of cookbooks, and I need some new ideas for dinner and lunches on the weekend.  Sort of excited for this.  I did not think I would like the March box, but I loved it, can't wait to wear the necklace on Thursday!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 24, 2016)

Here we go, the inspiration for April!




What doe these words bring to mind?


----------



## Saiza (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm still hoping for a blue pitcher or serveware lol; it'd be great to go along with the cookbook!


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 24, 2016)

I hope they don't put some kind of floral perfume in it. :X I don't like perfumes or fragrances in general, but the few I do like are fruity or sweet. Absolutely hate floral scents.


----------



## Sherr (Mar 24, 2016)

I would really like a nice book holder for the cookbook, something that is functional but attractive.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 24, 2016)

The floral makes me think maybe a floral scent of something such as a candle or a fragrance


----------



## theori3 (Mar 24, 2016)

I think I would prefer something with a floral pattern over a floral scent.


----------



## jackieee (Mar 24, 2016)

I really hope it's not perfume, I hate flowery perfumes...they make me nauseous. I'd be fine with a flowery candle or diffuser though since those aren't always as strongly scented.


----------



## Sherr (Mar 25, 2016)

I have for a question for you ladies: May will be the last month of my six-month special (that began with December).  I am debating on whether or not to resub.  Are any of you pondering the same?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 25, 2016)

Sherr said:


> I have for a question for you ladies: May will be the last month of my six-month special (that began with December).  I am debating on whether or not to resub.  Are any of you pondering the same?


Nope, I'm staying with PS, even the things I don't like/won't use find their way to other homes as gifts, trades or sales. PS was my first sub so I'm staying on with them, even if they sometimes send whacky tassel necklaces.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 25, 2016)

Sherr said:


> I have for a question for you ladies: May will be the last month of my six-month special (that began with December).  I am debating on whether or not to resub.  Are any of you pondering the same?


I've subbed on and off with them and I'm really glad to be on again (I've been with them since the late last year) and have really enjoyed the boxes and the majority of the items in them. Whatever I don't use, I'm happy to pass on in the Circular swap here on MUT or to my friends and family. I still think the box is a great value. It's a bit up there for the monthly price for my comfort zone. I like to stay in the $10-$20 range for budget reasons but I still think this box is enjoyable for the price.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 26, 2016)

I couldn't resist any longer, I'm in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just subscribed. When do boxes usually go out? Do they use the super-slow Newgistics, too?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm super happy with the spoiler, I love Chrissy Teigen, her cooking always looks delicious, can't wait to ty the recipes. I was paging through this at the bookstore and held off on buying, glad I did now! Isn't is about time for a scarf or candle from PS? Lol, kinda kidding but either one could be floral!


----------



## inimitable_d (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm ok with the spoiler.  I want to start cooking more, so I'll see how the recipes look and then decide whether I want to keep it or swap.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm so excited about this spoiler! I love her and I'm obsessed with cookbooks!!!


----------



## curled (Mar 29, 2016)

Meanwhile I'm a bit disappointed. I'm already wondering how much I can sell it for. I don't cook nor do I have any way to start doing that myself so there's no use for me to have a cookbook.


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 30, 2016)

Will be selling the cookbook, hoping the rest of the box is great.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 5, 2016)

I am ready for more news on both this and the mini.  Dying of box boredom over here.


----------



## elizabethj (Apr 6, 2016)

They havent charged my account yet, I guess this is going to be a very late month for spoilers and shipping.


----------



## Saiza (Apr 6, 2016)

elizabethj said:


> They havent charged my account yet, I guess this is going to be a very late month for spoilers and shipping.


Agree, they released the cookbook spoiler really early on. I'm still hoping for a blue pitcher or blue serveware of some sort lol to go with the cookbook.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 6, 2016)

I had a chance to flip through the cookbook yesterday. My friend had bough it and she had it. I really liked the recipes and the book overall. I'm more excited to get it now than I was before. I had seen the book before and had briefly flipped though it but this time I took the time to really look and I'm glad this book is coming otherwise I'd be tempted to buy it. The hardest part is waiting now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Kyleyz (Apr 7, 2016)

It's processing!


----------



## MET (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a label created but think it may be the mini box. It's out of CA and the weight is 1.7lbs.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 7, 2016)

Possible spoiler?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 7, 2016)

Hmmm "a fresh breath of life into your daily routine" doesn't scream flowers to me but I'm stumped!


----------



## inimitable_d (Apr 7, 2016)

MET said:


> I have a label created but think it may be the mini box. It's out of CA and the weight is 1.7lbs.


Same here.  I'm guessing it's for the mini because it processed a day earlier on my account.


----------



## Saiza (Apr 7, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Possible spoiler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it'd be flowers, that wouldn't be a daily routine, they don't last that long. It kind of sounds like a room spray, maybe a diffuser or something to me. I'm always way off on their themes though, it never goes together for me lol.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 8, 2016)

totally sounds like room spray or diffuser to me.


----------



## Saiza (Apr 8, 2016)

There's a 2nd spoiler on MSA!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 8, 2016)

I grabbed it (don't peek @Reija)



Spoiler


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 8, 2016)

Saiza said:


> There's a 2nd spoiler on MSA!!


It's the Field Poppy Conservatories Hand Creme by Royal Apothic.


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Apr 8, 2016)

yep 2nd spoiler for the handcream just came out in an email.  The 1.7lb boxes are minis - i got that shipping email today too.  I was charged for my regular box yesterday so hopefully those ship soon.


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Apr 8, 2016)

http://www.royalapothic.com/collections/the-hand-cremes-1/products/field-poppy

there is a link to handcream...value is $24


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank god it's not a perfume. I usually give hand creams to my mom, but I've already given her two from my subs, so I guess I'll just try this one.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 9, 2016)

Cookbook is "meh" (probably will be a gift for my friend who loves cooking), but I am happy to see this hand cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 9, 2016)

Was in Barnes &amp; Noble today and I flipped through Chrissy's book, and it actually looks really good! I'm excited to get it now.


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 9, 2016)

I d love a nice oil diffuser with an oil blend.  I have one in my bedroom and would love another one for the living room so relaxing and so many different scents available to diffuse.  Would  love to try one of those lavender primers that seems so popular right now.  Also a nice lip scrub or foot mask would be lovely. Any guess ladies?


----------



## aniadania (Apr 10, 2016)

I saw the book in Marshall for $16.

I would love lip scrub, I don't have any and never received one in subscription box.


----------



## inimitable_d (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm ok with the second spoiler - I just have so many hand creams already.  The scent of this one sounds right up my alley, though - and I think it's great for springtime.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 10, 2016)

Ugh. I hate hand creams! I have 500 million of them because every single box has sent them to me! Not a fan of that at all.


----------



## OrangeCatLady (Apr 11, 2016)

Has anyone seen any progress yet? Mine still just says "processing" but I would think we'd be at least getting tracking numbers by now.


----------



## jackieee (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm fine with the hand cream. My favorite is Bath &amp; Body Works Paraffin cream, but others are fine too. I'm constantly washing my hands at work, so I go through cream quickly.


----------



## MET (Apr 11, 2016)

OrangeCatLady said:


> OrangeCatLady, on 11 Apr 2016 - 5:00 PM, said:Has anyone seen any progress yet? Mine still just says "processing" but I would think we'd be at least getting tracking numbers by now.


 Nothing yet - really late month.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 12, 2016)

I"m surprised people have already received the minis but nothing on this one.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 12, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I"m surprised people have already received the minis but nothing on this one.


they always focus on their new revenue streams before existing customers/products


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 12, 2016)

Just got an email boxes may arrive later than usual but all should ship by the 20th. Annoying but at least they were upfront about it .


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 12, 2016)

Just got this email.







They must be having some kind of problem.


----------



## Pixels (Apr 12, 2016)

Boo! I would happy if we can get spoilers at least


----------



## Saiza (Apr 12, 2016)

That sucks they're delaying shipping; but getting out the mini box first.


----------



## jenny1973 (Apr 12, 2016)

I wonder if the bloggers have their PS boxes yet.  Maybe if they do, one will slip up and post early!!!! LOL!  I thought that both the boxes were supposed to go out together, since both are supposed to complement each other in themes.  Did I read that right when the boxes first went on sale or was it a blurred moment?  Hopefully it will be good, since we are having to wait.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 12, 2016)

zillionthwriter said:


> Just got this email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I would say they are, looks like their busy drinking instead of shipping our dang boxes!


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Apr 13, 2016)

I received that email yesterday too, but then I just got my shipping notification this morning and I checked the tracking.  FedEx already has the box in Sacremento, CA. 4.9lbs.  I'm only in Phoenix so hopefully it won't take too long to get to me!


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 13, 2016)

My box is shipped, too. It's coming via FedEx smartpost and is supposed to arrive by Monday. I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saiza (Apr 13, 2016)

Ugh mine still says processing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm dying to find out what the rest of the items are! I only have one month left after this in my 6 month sub.


----------



## Sherr (Apr 15, 2016)

Saiza said:


> Ugh mine still says processing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm dying to find out what the rest of the items are! I only have one month left after this in my 6 month sub.


Me too, am going back and forth in my mind as to whether or not I will resub.


----------



## jenny1973 (Apr 15, 2016)

Mine is still processing.  Can't wait to see what everyone is getting!  Post pictures!!


----------



## blank2aa (Apr 15, 2016)

Spoilers on MSA!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 15, 2016)

I like it.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 15, 2016)

Here are the items:

- Chrissy Tiegen cookbook

- Royal apothic field poppy conservatories handcream

- Noon design shop lemons linen tea towel

- Farmacy firming night balm (love the packaging and am curious about this one!)

- Canvas Home salt &amp; pepper shakers

- next by nature dark chocolate espresso beans (PSMH IS BACK IN THE SNACK GAME WOOOOOO)

- $20 bloom that gift card for flowers (sending these to myself, haha)

Every month there is at least one "oh, I didn't know I wanted that" pleasant surprise.  For me that is the salt and pepper shakers.  Excited to finally have some that aren't like, mccormick packaging.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 15, 2016)

I like the kitchen themed box- the tea towel looks too cute! This will definitely be fun to open - hoping it gets here soon.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 15, 2016)

The kitchen themed items won't work for my kitchen but I think they'll make cute gifts.

I'm off to see how many of the women on MSA hate the box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 15, 2016)

Really love this box! I'm most excited about the book and the night firming balm.


----------



## OrangeCatLady (Apr 15, 2016)

I like everything! I was hoping that towel was a scarf, but I'll take it as a towel, too.


----------



## sakura33 (Apr 15, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> The kitchen themed items won't work for my kitchen but I think they'll make cute gifts.
> 
> I'm off to see how many of the women on MSA hate the box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol. i guess everyone's tastes are different but when I read through the spoilers I kept going "yay!" because this is a great box in my opinion-the farmacy (which is an exciting brand to receive again in my opinion) alone costs more than the box- i was surprised how many people hate it.


----------



## Pixels (Apr 15, 2016)

I love the box and it's a great fit for May. The only thing I am not crazy about is the flowers GC since shipping is soo much and the SP shakers but those can be gifted or traded.


----------



## Saiza (Apr 15, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> The kitchen themed items won't work for my kitchen but I think they'll make cute gifts.
> 
> I'm off to see how many of the women on MSA hate the box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



lol I think most people on MSA like the box, it's me that's not a fan. I was so hoping for a blue pitcher or serveware. The tea towel is cute, but looks really thin. The salt and pepper shaker... just not my style at all. I always fail the Popsugar theme spoilers,  Floral, Natural, Fresh and Renewal.I was certain there was going to be a diffuser. I was hoping it'd be as awesome as the last one.


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 15, 2016)

Fun box.  Nice mix of items.  I love the Farmacy brand -- do u think every regular box and mini box will contain an item from the same brand?


----------



## MET (Apr 15, 2016)

I think that this a really strong box and quite the deal especially for those that had purchased the 6-month deal.  My box is still processing so I won't have it for another week or 2 but I'm relieved that it's a good box.


----------



## jenny1973 (Apr 15, 2016)

I am liking this box!  I can always use tea towels, s/p shakers needed, I have tried the Farmacy before, and it is nice.  Really the whole box is great!  Just wish mine would ship.  :wacko:

My Mini box arrived today, I won't get to see it until after midnight as I am going into BBW tonight (I am feeling a call in coming on)!!! :glasses:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 15, 2016)

Check your PS accounts! Mine has shipped and will be to my by Tuesday. They just haven't sent a tracking email yet.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 15, 2016)

I am a bit annoyed by that BloomThat card (which is useless, bouquets start at $30+$20 shipping) and the entire curation in a way. The only item I like is the Farmacy cream. I expected more style items from PSMH.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 16, 2016)

Not a fan of the salt and peppers at all. I wish they would have sent something more generic instead, ah well. Although it is nice to have another set of them around for when we have guests for a holiday meal. So I'll probably keep them for that.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 16, 2016)

The salt/pepper shakers aren't very exciting items; but they are useful. I'll definitely use them, but they're not making me giddy about getting the box in the way the book and night balm are.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 16, 2016)

My box showed up today out of the blue, wasn't supposed to be here for a few more days. I love every single thing in this box. I adore the Farmacy balm, it feels so good on my skin, I'm reading the book right now, hung up the towel in the kitchen, filled up the S&amp;P shakers and ate some espresso beans. It's a good night, lol! The flowers card is lame though, like I'm gonna pay $30 + $20 shipping for 7 tulips, lol...Good one PS!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 16, 2016)

I got my box today too and can't wait to dive into the book. I will curl up on the couch tonight and go through the book from top to bottom. I'm really happy with the box. I wasn't sure if I was going to use the salt and pepper shakers but I really like them so I'll save them for the holidays when we host a family meal. I can't wait to try the Farmacy night balm and the hand cream too. The flower GC I'm not sure if I'll use. Doesn't sound like it's that good of a deal.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 18, 2016)

Of course the day I want to leave work early, the mail man is two hours late!


----------



## jenny1973 (Apr 18, 2016)

My label was finally created.  I may get my box next week sometime.  I can't wait to read the book.  Excited for the whole box!

@bizgirlva:  That Sucks! How dare the postman be late!!! lol.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm going to a concert tonight so I was like come onnnnnnn!!!!!


----------



## jenny1973 (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh fun, I have not been to a concert in a long time!  My husband won't go with me, my son might would go with me (but it would have to be something we both liked).


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 18, 2016)

Have Fun 2nite @@Bizgirlva !!!


----------



## Seola (Apr 18, 2016)

This is my first box, I finally bit the apple and signed up after watching for ages.

I am stuck at processing and I didn't even get the email on the delay.  I must have signed up the day after to qualify for March boxes, so I'm going on 6 weeks waiting!


----------



## curled (Apr 18, 2016)

Saw the spoilers but man... this is the first time I hate everything in the box. And I usually love popsugar. I'm just not... a kitchen person and I have enough balms and lotions.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks ya'll I went to Pearl Jam last night! Whohoo so much fun. Although they're boycotting North Carolina so my sister is missing tomorrow nights show (they canceled over the bathroom bill).

Anyway. I didn't have much time to look through my box, I should have more time to look through the cook book to night. I really want to make some cute coffee flavored cupcakes and decorate them with the chocolate covered espresso beans on top!


----------



## Saiza (Apr 19, 2016)

Ugh I'm still waiting for a tracking email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Even the on their site it still says my box is "processing". I'm not super excited about this box, but anxious to get it lol. It seems most of my boxes are late this month.


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Apr 19, 2016)

I am glad i'm not the only one super unimpressed with this month's boxes.  I got the mini, hoping the launch box would be great.  I mean, the candle smells nice and the balm is nice but I was hoping for something more 'wow'.  At least they will get used though.  I am still waiting on this full size box.  Label created the 15th but no movement.  I don't need another cookbook, or dishtowel, or bland salt and pepper shakers (seriously?).  So many night balms and masks in boxes lately that I have a stack of them.  I, like everyone else, have a million lotions and cremes from sub boxes as well.  The beans will go to work.  I mean the value is there, but the impressed feeling is not.  I shouldn't complain though bc A) I am lucky enough to be able to afford and enjoy multiple sub boxes and B)the past few months have been insanely awesome for PSMH.  Hopefully this is my only 'dud' month this year!   I hope all of us who haven't' received our boxes get them soon as well!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 19, 2016)

how frustrating @@Saiza! Hope you get yours soon


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 19, 2016)

Saiza said:


> Ugh I'm still waiting for a tracking email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Even the on their site it still says my box is "processing". I'm not super excited about this box, but anxious to get it lol. It seems most of my boxes are late this month.


Same.  It bugs me that no box I subscribe to sends boxes to the people who have subscribed the longest FIRST.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 19, 2016)

Mine still says it's processing. Last month was my first month and I got it super late. I was hoping it was just a fluke, but it looks like I'm always going to get it really late. I wonder if it has anything to do with where I live. I'm in New Jersey.


----------



## MET (Apr 19, 2016)

Saiza said:


> Saiza, on 19 Apr 2016 - 1:08 PM, said:Ugh I'm still waiting for a tracking email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Even the on their site it still says my box is "processing". I'm not super excited about this box, but anxious to get it lol. It seems most of my boxes are late this month.


Same here - FedEx shows a label was created on 4/14/16 but nothing since then.  I really want to look through the cook book


----------



## Saiza (Apr 19, 2016)

@@MET me too, that's the thing I'm most looking forward to.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 19, 2016)

The book is great. At least I like it. It's funny in parts, not stuff I had expected from her. I haven't made anything from the book yet because I can't seem to get my stuff together but hope to make something soon.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 20, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Thanks ya'll I went to Pearl Jam last night! Whohoo so much fun. Although they're boycotting North Carolina so my sister is missing tomorrow nights show (they canceled over the bathroom bill).
> 
> Anyway. I didn't have much time to look through my box, I should have more time to look through the cook book to night. I really want to make some cute coffee flavored cupcakes and decorate them with the chocolate covered espresso beans on top!


SHUT UP! I've been following them since 1992! Seen them 103 times, lol! Everyone is so upset about the cancellation of tomorrow's show, but I support my boys 100%, they've been on my mind all day. Going to Wrigley this year, you? Hope you had a blast, the set lists have been UNREAL!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 20, 2016)

I was actually going to ask on your last post if you by chance saw PJ, lol.


----------



## Sherr (Apr 20, 2016)

MET said:


> Same here - FedEx shows a label was created on 4/14/16 but nothing since then.  I really want to look through the cook book


I JUST got my shipping notice ... they're moving along!


----------



## Seola (Apr 20, 2016)

Sherr said:


> I JUST got my shipping notice ... they're moving along!


Just got my notice.  Label created.  Wonder if it will actually get here inside the month of April.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Ground from NY to FL... possibly.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 20, 2016)

I read through the cookbook last night and I was flipping and flipping and going, where are the desserts?

Then I read she doesn't bake. Darn. 

I'm not sure I would make some of these dishes. We can't do chicken or poultry in my household. But some of the sides look really great and I could totally make them.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 20, 2016)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> SHUT UP! I've been following them since 1992! Seen them 103 times, lol! Everyone is so upset about the cancellation of tomorrow's show, but I support my boys 100%, they've been on my mind all day. Going to Wrigley this year, you? Hope you had a blast, the set lists have been UNREAL!


Thanks! No, no wrigley but that would be so much fun!  They just happened to come to Hampton, VA which is a small city and arena just right over the water from me so it was super convenient. Monday was my 10th PJ show.


----------



## jenny1973 (Apr 20, 2016)

No Desserts!!!!

Well, who eats no desserts!  Sill, can't wait to read it if my box ever starts moving!  Who knows it will probably show up out of nowhere!


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Apr 20, 2016)

Here is the response I got today about the label being created on the 15th but it never shipped by today as PS stated they woudl all over social media.  My box and the gift sub I bought both originate out of Wappinger Falls, NY in case anyone else is in the same boat as me.

Hi,

We have also tracked these packages and see that there has been no movement since the label was created on 4/15, we will contact our warehouse for an update and will be in touch with you shortly.


----------



## Emrogers13 (Apr 20, 2016)

Shelly123, curious to see what the outcome is. I'll follow along. My box is in the same boat. Until this morning it was listed as processing, today I checked my account and noticed it has a tracking number, but has only had the label created (also on the 15th). I also never got the delay email or an email with this tracking info (although sometimes I don't at all). 

I've never complained about Popsugars shipping since joining over a year ago, but this is ridiculous. I feel like they have been so overwhelmed with demand that instead of focusing on satisfying existing customers and growing their customer service team, they have instead opted to release more products - which only worsens the cycle! 

I only live the next state over, in Vermont, so I'm curious how long it will take to get here and if the May box will be backlogged as a result.


----------



## MET (Apr 20, 2016)

@ - same boat with FedEx label on the 14th.  The cynical side thinks that their website updated because their terms and conditions say that shipping is by the 20th of the month and today is the 20th but I don't think anything has gone out.


----------



## Seola (Apr 20, 2016)

I just got a notification that the box was picked up a few hours ago.  I'd check the tracking again (I have an account with FedEx that automatically tracks stuff sent to my house).  It's not scheduled to get here until the 28th right yet.


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Apr 20, 2016)

I live 2 hours from the warehouse in MA.   When I emailed PS I said 'please tell me when it is actually getting on a FedEx truck because 'label created' does not equal that it was shipped.  I just checked and neither have yet to be picked up.  Not like I would get it quick anyways.  Mine goes in a full circle around me.  NY to NJ to CT to Eastern Mass to me in Western MA.  I've done the trip on a google map and it is the stupidest shipping route.  'Smart'post my butt!   I'll keep all us New Englander's posted as to what they say the warehouse says, but so far it's been nada


----------



## jenny1973 (Apr 20, 2016)

My box is on the move. Already in NJ, it sat for 2days with label created. Can't wait!!!


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 20, 2016)

Mine still just says label created. It was actually created last Friday...


----------



## OrangeCatLady (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm really liking the book. I haven't been through the whole thing but what I've read so far made my follow Chrissy and her mom on Insta.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Not having the desserts section in the book was disappointing since I'm all about the desserts but the book is entertaining so I'm willing to let go on the desserts part and just have to dig into my chocolate stash while browsing the book.


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Apr 21, 2016)

ok so update ... they closed my ticket with no answer as to when boxes will leave the warehouse in NY.  So, I have posted on their FB page, opened another cust service email, and messaged them on FB.  Anyone wanna take bets on how long it is till I get an actual answer as to when boxes will ship from the warehouse?  I'm embarrassed at this point because one is a gift sub to my SIL for her birthday.  I'm also on the brink of cancelling...I love the boxes but the hassle is not worth it at this point.  This happens every two or 3 months.  Ugh very frustrated


----------



## MET (Apr 21, 2016)

@ - it would be nice if they responded to you.  I have no status since the label on the 14th and sent them an email yesterday... no response yet.


----------



## Jdesigns (Apr 21, 2016)

@ @@MET I have the same issue and finally heard back with pretty lame response meaning it never actually gave me an exact answer. And I quote...

"I can confirm our warehouse team is working as quickly as possible to get your box in the hands of FedEx so that they may begin shipping your box. You should see some movement on it very soon."

I mean this is the obvious we can hope for PSMH. I need to learn to hust quit you. (-____-)


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 21, 2016)

My box showed up on Tuesday, but I never received a tracking email (their system must have been really messed up this month!). 

I am really happy with the box. . . even though I won't use the cookbook, everything else made me happy.  I used the Farmacy sleeping mask last night and love the results. I was going to eventually buy that mask anyway, so this box is a total hit for me.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 22, 2016)

Mine finally says that it arrived at the Fedex location, but it's not predicted to arrive until next Wednesday.  &lt;_&lt;   I don't know why it's taking so long because it's in NY and I'm in NJ. Like usually it would get here overnight.


----------



## MET (Apr 22, 2016)

My box still has no status since the label created on 4/14.  I just received a response back from CS - it's the exact same generic response received by Jdesigns.  I had forgotten how bad PS was at times.


----------



## Saiza (Apr 22, 2016)

That's so disappointing there are no desserts in the cookbook, that's why I buy cookbooks and bake lol. I still haven't gotten my box, nor a shipping notice. Getting a little miffed, but on my account it has a tracking number and is supposed to be delivered next Monday.


----------



## MET (Apr 23, 2016)

Writing PS was the way to go since my email actually kicked off shipping.  It shipped on 4/22 and is scheduled to arrive on the 29th.


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 23, 2016)

Got my box today.  Love the cook book and the farmacy item.  Sadly the flower card was missing from my box... this is like the 2nd or 3rd box this year that an item has been missing so frustrating but not worth the hassel of dealing with their cs.  Haven't tried the snack item yet and the hand cream will probably be gifted, the packaging is lovely.  Enjoy your boxes ladies... if anyone makes a recipe from the book please review it here would love to hear whats a must make in that book.


----------



## Seola (Apr 23, 2016)

My box was still scheduled for the 28th but it showed up today!  So I'm wondering if there's something amiss with the tracker - at least this month.  I tried to avoid spoilers, so all I knew about were the shakers (a lot of people here/on FB got two of the same).

-----------------

I like the S/P shakers personally.  I think they are cute, but I also have never owned a set so it's probably a far better fit for me.

The cookbook - eh, I don't really care for Chrissy Teigen so I haven't read the fluff, but some of these recipes look AMAZING and some are very simple but are out of our "rut" of some of the same quicker, easier meals. (I have four boys, it takes A LOT of food so even a medium meal can take a few hours.)  That Mac N Cheese recipe looks delish!

Used the hand creme a few times.  Smells lovely and it's very, very softening.  Have to use it a few days (trying it on my feet too!) to see if it's purely the dimethicone or if it has lasting effects.  The Dimeth is down on the list compared to usual hand cremes.

Not really sure on the face balm-type stuff.  It's very oily.  It's getting the half-face treatment test, so we'll see if there's a difference there in a few weeks.

Cute tea towel, but I have an embroidery machine so a screen printed one is nice to have but kind of worthless to me.

BUT WHAT ARE THESE ADDICTIVE THINGS OF CHOCOLATE AND COFFEE?!?!  So, so good.  I can see ordering some of these more often.  Somewhat low cal, pop a few beans and satisfies my coffee taste and my sugar tongue.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 24, 2016)

Glad you got your boxes @@Teach22 and @Seola. What a bummer about the flower card.

I made the fish tacos and the cheesy guacamole. The guacamole was to die for. Never thought to put cheese in it. I ate almost the whole serving by myself. The fish tacos were very good too. Definitely not a week day meal though at least not for me. Between the kids stuff and everything else I don't have time to cook a meal that takes longer but it was well worth it.


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks @@Reija for the recipe reviews I love fish tacos and those sound delicious.  I ve never had or even heard of anyone putting cheese in guacamole but I do love cheese and avocados are my faves so I bet its amazing I ll have to try to it. Avocado in grilled cheese is awesome and avo-dillas are a go to quick meal.  Would love to hear any other things people make from the book.   I have my eyes on the crab-cake benedict yum!  I love that she doesn't put a lot of fillers in the crab cakes I have a fave crab cake recipe that s baked not fried that is pretty much all crab no filler I may have to try that with egg idea. Those crab cakes are seriously best thing I ve eaten or made lol , hers sound yummy to though. Thats my go- to impress people meal lol Happy cooking everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 24, 2016)

wonder if the people who got signed copied got them in special way?  Or if people had them in regular boxes and don't know unless they look inside cover  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saiza (Apr 25, 2016)

I got my box Saturday, never got a shipping notice and it was scheduled for Monday. I think I dislike it even more in person. I gave the tea towel to my mom, might give her the hand cream too, I don't like how you can't smell it without opening it all the way. The cookbook is more disappointing for me in person, I like to bake and there's like no baking, no desserts. The salt and pepper shakers I didn't even open, they're very generic and not my style. I don't like espresso beans, so I'm already gifting those and not sure I'll even use the night balm, I don't like the scent. I agree with someone else saying it feels like there's something missing.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Apr 25, 2016)

My box isn't scheduled to arrive until 5/2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenny1973 (Apr 25, 2016)

My box finally arrives today!!!!  Can't wait to try the night balm and look at the cookbook tonight. I just hope all items are in the box and I don't have to contact PS, I have seen a lot of goof ups on MSA with peeps April Box.


----------



## jenny1973 (Apr 25, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> wonder if the people who got signed copied got them in special way?  Or if people had them in regular boxes and don't know unless they look inside cover  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Someone posted on MSA that they got a signed book.  No mention if their box was shipped different.


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 25, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> My box finally arrives today!!!!  Can't wait to try the night balm and look at the cookbook tonight. I just hope all items are in the box and I don't have to contact PS, I have seen a lot of goof ups on MSA with peeps April Box.


Enjoy!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 25, 2016)

I made the Mac n Cheese from Chrissy's book last night, it was so good, incredibly rich. Didn't take too long to make, was easy to make but I feel like I used every pan/large bowl in the house prepping and cooking, lol. I'd say if Swiss is not your favorite to sub out another cheese or use the Gruyuer route, I'm not a huge Swiss fan and could really taste that in this. Also the 1/4 tsp of Cayene is not even noticeable, I'll use more next time. I'll also swap cheeses next time. Also it makes A LOT! My daughter and I were the only ones home last night and it doesn't even look like anyone ate any.


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 25, 2016)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> My box isn't scheduled to arrive until 5/2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine was scheduled to arrive until this Thursday, but just checked and it is now slated for tomorrow. So here's hoping your box comes earlier than expected too!


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 25, 2016)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I made the Mac n Cheese from Chrissy's book last night, it was so good, incredibly rich. Didn't take too long to make, was easy to make but I feel like I used every pan/large bowl in the house prepping and cooking, lol. I'd say if Swiss is not your favorite to sub out another cheese or use the Gruyuer route, I'm not a huge Swiss fan and could really taste that in this. Also the 1/4 tsp of Cayene is not even noticeable, I'll use more next time. I'll also swap cheeses next time. Also it makes A LOT! My daughter and I were the only ones home last night and it doesn't even look like anyone ate any.


Awesome thanks for the tips that recipe is being added to my list to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 25, 2016)

I want to try the oatmeal and yellow cake batter thing, I think that's the closest thing to baking/dessert in the book.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 25, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I want to try the oatmeal and yellow cake batter thing, I think that's the closest thing to baking/dessert in the book.


I thought about making it also and just using a gluten free cake mix. Maybe this weekend I need to make it. It sounds like a breakfast of champions for Saturday morning. :lol:


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 25, 2016)

My box arrived! I already filled the salt and pepper shakers. I'm really looking forward to using the night balm and going through the book. After looking at the price of the balm at Sephora, I'm even happier with this box lol. Just that one product meets the monthly subscription value. I also really like that both the skin balm and hand cream are cruelty-free! I wasn't too impressed with last month's box but I'm really happy with this one.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 25, 2016)

I've been using the balm a few night now and really like it. The first time I tried it I wasn't sure about it but after using it more than once, I really like the difference in my skin.


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 25, 2016)

Reija said:


> I've been using the balm a few night now and really like it. The first time I tried it I wasn't sure about it but after using it more than once, I really like the difference in my skin.


I like the balm too first time I used way too much though I guess I was excited lol


----------



## inimitable_d (Apr 25, 2016)

This wasn't a good box for me.  I don't like Chrissy Teigen, the tea towel doesn't match my style or decor, and I don't use oils on my face because they make my skin break out.  I don't like coffee flavors, and I have a million hand creams already and can't use them fast enough.

I do like the salt &amp; pepper shakers, but unfortunately they aren't a high value item.  I loved February and March was pretty good for me, so here's hoping for a good May box!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 26, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I want to try the oatmeal and yellow cake batter thing, I think that's the closest thing to baking/dessert in the book.


Oh man, that's on my list for sure! Looks like a dessert to me, but I'll go ahead and have no problem calling it breakfast, lol!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 26, 2016)

I adore the balm by Farmacy, my skin looks even better since I added this as my sleeping pack.


----------



## meganm (Apr 26, 2016)

I got my box yesterday and I love everything! I just moved into my apartment this past year, so the kitchen items were greatly appreciated and they do have a spring/summer vibe. I know there are a lot of people who don't like Chrissy Teigen, but I love her! She's so fun and the recipes in her cookbook look amazing! I may or may not have went to the grocery store at 11:30 last night to buy ingredients for the cheesy guac! I'm in college so anything involving coffee is a definite win for me, especially if it's covered in chocolate! 

The only bummer was my Farmacy balm lid was cracked, and the balm was all dried out. I messaged customer service so fingers crossed they can help!


----------



## jackieee (Apr 26, 2016)

I have yet to even get my box! I've been getting PS since their very first box and this is by far the latest box they've ever sent out (for me, at least). I think before this the latest I had ever received one was maybe the 15th or so.


----------



## MET (Apr 26, 2016)

jackieee said:


> jackieee, on 26 Apr 2016 - 4:23 PM, said:I have yet to even get my box! I've been getting PS since their very first box and this is by far the latest box they've ever sent out (for me, at least). I think before this the latest I had ever received one was maybe the 15th or so.


Same here - it's due at the end of the week but still...


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 27, 2016)

Finally got my box, and I liked it better than I thought. I love the Farmacy and the Royal Apothic hand creme. The cookbook is interesting, but currently trying to lose weight and most things look very calorie heavy, although yummy! I even like the Tea Towel better than I thought. I hate coffee or anything that remotely taste like it, so gave the expresso beans to my husband and he loved them! He likes when this box comes because if it has a treat in it, he normally gets it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## MET (Apr 28, 2016)

I finally received my box.  The cookbook looks great but I already have it out on loan :lol:     Hopefully everyone else has already received their box and we can move on to May.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 28, 2016)

My box showed up today &amp; I luv luv the cookbook. I was so excited to see my fav head-on shrimp when I first opened the book. Off to a good start! One thing I did note is that I'm not to into the new box. It's huge &amp; all my items looked as if they were just thrown in. I'm all about presentation &amp; my box looked like a hot mess!


----------



## Seola (May 2, 2016)

Just to update, this balm is impressive!  I thought it would go very bad for me because of it feeling oily.  So far, it's just softening and it feels like it's knocked a few of the tiniest lines out (no dent in the bigger ones though).  It's going full face.

Normally, I can't use anything like that, but it's very gentle.  Just use very sparingly.

The lotion is also kicking out some dry patches I had on the tops of my feet (I sit on them a lot).  Definitely has made this box worth it for me.

And yes, I did order more of those chocolate beans.  Unfortunately, it looks like they may be a discontinued item.  I only found one reputable store online with them.  All other links on their site, those stores don't carry them in stock right now.

Edit: And that store now no longer carries them, I was going to order even more today and they are gone.

The contact form on the site is broken so... guess I'll have to try some other brands.


----------



## Geek2 (May 2, 2016)

I love the balm too and really think it's helping with my lines as well. My skin just looks healthier somehow. I'm really impressed. I didn't expect this kind of performance at all.


----------



## zillionthwriter (May 9, 2016)

So today I finally got around to trying out one of the recipes from Chrissy's book, and it was SO GOOD! I made the creamy parmesan skillet eggs: (now I feel like these pics just look like regular eggs, but they aren't!)












(messy presentation in the second photo haha)

The cheese made my kitchen smell sooooo good! I can't wait to try the other recipes now!


----------



## Geek2 (May 10, 2016)

Looks great @@zillionthwriter! I'll have to try those eggs.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 10, 2016)

Yum! That looks so good @@zillionthwriter I'm def. making those tomorrow for lunch or dinner!


----------



## Seola (May 23, 2016)

I didn't take photos (totally forgot) but I've made three dishes from the cookbook.

Spaghetti Cacio E Pepe on pg 79.  DELISH!  I mean, like, scarf down, everyone, no leftovers, delish.  Because it's simpler, it was nice to make in a quicker dinner.  My son even wants this as his birthday feast request.

Pad Grapow Chicken, pg 119.  For this to taste right, you must truly get Thai Basil.  I have a great Oriental food market nearby.  The downside, as much as it calls for makes it taste (to me) like black licorice, like my flavoring was anise, not basil.  I even had already cut it down by 1/8th.  I will further cut this to probably just over half in the future, otherwise, it was good!  Has a nice kick, but not overtly, tongue-disintegrating.

Marinated Steaks, pg 206.  Mouth watering.  Unbelievably good.  I was hesitant at first, it is a lot of ingredients for marinade and I'm a salt/butter kind of gal but... dear waistline, in the name of all that is fattening, it was AWESOME.  I used ribeye for me and round steak for the kids - I had a gnosh of theirs to see how it did on the cheaper steaks and it really softened them up, but my ribeye was delectable at medium well.  I suspect those who like it rarer will find it even more amazing.

Bonus - all my food looked just like the photos.  Which makes me think their photography was done on the "real" food, not faked mass media food (you know, where they use wax buns for burgers and Elmer's glue for milk).  It really makes a difference to me, because I can see what it's supposed to look like!

A lot of the recipes call for said Thai Basil and some form of pepper - usually serranos.  I'd watch both and use them to taste, adding or removing some doesn't hurt the makeup of it.


----------



## Geek2 (May 23, 2016)

ooh these recipes sound great @@Seola! Thanks for posting. I'll have to get my book out and take a look.


----------



## Teach22 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey ladies anyone else fall in love with the sleep balm?  Sephora has a little set with a few Farmacy products to try if anyone is interested http://www.sephora.com/perennial-picks-skincare-discovery-kit-P408544?skuId=1811835&amp;icid2=D=c6roducts%20grid408544 

I may have bought it this weekend...ooopsie happy summer vacation to me!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Teach22 said:


> Hey ladies anyone else fall in love with the sleep balm?


 Yes I have! I love it. I've noticed that my skin looks more radiant the next day if I use it more diligently every night. I've really grown to like the herbal smell. It seems so relaxing at night time. I've tried it on top of Korean skin care serums and it works really well that way too.


----------

